# {RESOLVED} BIOS flash insufficient memory error ...



## MattR (Sep 15, 1999)

My motherboard is an MSI 6163 Pro w/ an Award bios. Have been trying to flash to the most recent version, primarily to enable operation of a new ATA66 hard drive. Have clean booted to a command prompt, bypassing startup files, and run the AWD flash utility. 

When I enter the name of the BIOS .bin file to program, however, I get an error message of insufficient memory. Have tried this three times, each time from a cold boot, w/ same result.

I presume this is a DOS memory management issue, about which I know absolutely nothing. Any suggestions as to how to free up the necessary memory to flash this BIOS?

All insights appreciated.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

If it is a clean floppy boot you should have enough free RAM... I had the same thing happen once and found out my BIN file was corrupt. I downloaded it again and everything went fine.

To double check free RAM though, put MEM.EXE (from your windows\command directory I think) on the floppy, and after booting type MEM - if it is above 540k free you are fine.


----------



## MattR (Sep 15, 1999)

Thanks for the input. Found a suggestion at Wim's BIOS page FAQ about this error msg w/ Award flasher. Solution? Boot up w/ Ctrl +F5 to disable drivespace, disable all caching in BIOS, and use flasher switch /tiny to reduce memory usage. Worked like a charm. You'd think that the flash instructions would include this info ... now to install the new HD!


----------

